# Je n'arrive pas à connecter mes Airpods Pro avec mon Macbook Pro



## samsamm (23 Décembre 2020)

Salut à tous, me revoilà .

Je suis sur Mojave avec mon macbook pro, et je n'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher mes airpods 2, ni pro avec. Ils se connectent 3 secondes, mais aucun son ne sort d'eux, puis se déconnectent.

Pareil pour mon enceinte JBL Flip, du coup j'ai réinitialisé les paramètres bluetooth en déboguant, supprimé le fichier de préferences des bluetooth, relancer mon ordi, mais toujours pas possible de connecter les airpods pro à mon macbook pro.

Quelqu'un aurait il la solution ? 

Merci a tous


----------

